# 2G Ram und Kernel-Split

## frary

Hi Zusammen,

eine Frage zum Kernel bei 2G Arbeitsspeicher kann ich leider nicht aus eigener Kraft klären. Folgendes:

Ich habe ein weiteres gig Speicher eingebaut, dieses wird auch erkannt

```
free -m

              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          2027        873       1153          0        148        469
```

Allerdings machen mich folgende Zeilen in dmesg stutzig

```
1151MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.
```

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Highmem und lowmem?

Im Kernel ist Highmem Support für 4GB aktiviert, wird mein Speicher jetzt optimal genutzt?

Kann (und sollte) ich den Kernel-Split auf 2/2 ändern um 2G Highmem zu haben, oder ist das in Ordnung so?

Gruß

T

----------

## schachti

 *frary wrote:*   

> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Highmem und lowmem?

 

http://www.stud.fh-dortmund.de/~andy/linux26mm.pdf.

 *frary wrote:*   

> Im Kernel ist Highmem Support für 4GB aktiviert, wird mein Speicher jetzt optimal genutzt?

 

Ja.

 *frary wrote:*   

> Kann (und sollte) ich den Kernel-Split auf 2/2 ändern um 2G Highmem zu haben, oder ist das in Ordnung so?

 

Ich sehe keinen Grund dafuer, etwas zu aendern.

Vielleicht ist http://linux-mm.org/HighMemory fuer Dich interessant...

----------

## frary

Interessant ja, aber ich kann immer noch nicht daraus schließen, wie der Kernel jetzt zu bauen ist:

Soweit ich das sehe, ist lowmem die ganz normale Art der Adressierung (bin kein Techniker, ihr wisst was ich meine^^). Ab der Grenze von 896MB muß anders adressiert werden, nämlich als highmem. Ich könnte jetzt (soweit ich da durchsehe) highmem deaktivieren und den Kernel-Split auf 2G/2G ändern. Damit hätte ich immer noch den ganzen Speicher verfügbar, aber alles als lowmem. 

Richtig? Wo liegen die vor und Nachteile?

Gruß

T

----------

## schachti

 *frary wrote:*   

> Ich könnte jetzt (soweit ich da durchsehe) highmem deaktivieren

 

... mit der Folge, dass nur 896 MB RAM nutzbar sind - das willst Du nicht wirklich.   :Wink: 

----------

## frary

Hmm, ich dachte, so wie die Standartoption "full 1G lowmem support" bietet, bietet der 2/2 Split "full 2G lowmem Support"

Aber da liege ich wohl falsch. Aber welcher Split ist dann bei aktiviertem Highmem zu empfehlen?

Gruß

T

----------

## schachti

 *frary wrote:*   

> Hmm, ich dachte, so wie die Standartoption "full 1G lowmem support" bietet, bietet der 2/2 Split "full 2G lowmem Support"

 

Soweit ich weiss nein.

 *frary wrote:*   

> Aber welcher Split ist dann bei aktiviertem Highmem zu empfehlen?

 

Das haengt von Anwendungsszenario ab - ich wuerde bei der Standardeinstellung bleiben, solange es damit keine Probleme gibt.

----------

## frary

OK, danke dir. Werd mal den Thread weiter verfolgen, vielleicht weiß jemand genaueres.

Gruß

T

----------

